# Pictures of Turtles and Tortoises



## squirtle (Aug 22, 2007)

I got a new turtle last night! An Eastern Wood Turtle. Anyone have a Wood Turtle?! Pics of my Sulcatas, California Desert Tortoise, and my Wood Turtle.


----------



## LeopardLover (Aug 22, 2007)

Ahh, Your little Wood turtle is so cute . Did you buy "him" from a breeder? All your tortoises look really nice! I'm really looking into Desert tortoises! Great pictures too!


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 22, 2007)

I like the pictures with the little sulcata right in front of the California desert tortoise right behind it.Congrats on the new turtle.whats there names(if they have names)?


----------



## squirtle (Aug 22, 2007)

LeopardLover said:


> Ahh, Your little Wood turtle is so cute . Did you buy "him" from a breeder? All your tortoises look really nice! I'm really looking into Desert tortoises! Great pictures too!



Thank you!!! I found him on Craigslist. He was living with a rather odd family who wasn't sure what type of turtle he was. They had too many pets and were "weeding them out". 

His name is Bullseye. I suggested Woody since he is a Wood Turtle....my kids laughed at me for 10 minutes and we compromised on Bullseye (Woody's horse in the movie Toy Story). My other are Tomas (the Cal. Desert Tortoise), Squirt and Crush (the Sulcatas), and RK, (the Red-Eared Slider) whom we rescued from the middle of the street.


----------



## LeopardLover (Aug 22, 2007)

squirtle said:


> LeopardLover said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, Your little Wood turtle is so cute . Did you buy "him" from a breeder? All your tortoises look really nice! I'm really looking into Desert tortoises! Great pictures too!
> ...




^^ "He's" a very cute turtle!


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree "He's" A cool turtle."He's" cooler when his head is pulled in.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Aug 22, 2007)

Congrats on your new turt. Poor guy looks like they over fed him. He's a little on the chunky side, and or the shell has issues. 

I love the woods colors...so beautiful.


----------



## Tiffany (Aug 22, 2007)

Otherwise more commonly known as an ornate or painted wood. I have two, male and female. LOVE the woods they are among the sweetest turtles ever! Very cute!

Watch for vitamin A deficancy with yours, seems to be a common issue with the R. manni. Feed lots of orange fruit and veggies to keep it up. ANd a cat litter pan of water to sit in they LOVE! Watch the tank top as they are among the best climbers also...I found one of mine visiting a slider in 2 foot of water last year after she climbed out her cage and into the other one! LOL


----------



## squirtle (Aug 22, 2007)

Iluvemturts said:


> Congrats on your new turt. Poor guy looks like they over fed him. He's a little on the chunky side, and or the shell has issues.
> 
> I love the woods colors...so beautiful.



That is good to know. I have never owned a Wood Turtle before, so this is new. They fed him 8 -10 large mealworms a day, which seems excessive from what I have read. I will post more pics tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## Tiffany (Aug 22, 2007)

Worms are fine as a varied diet, but you can go with more greens, fruit and veggie once every other day. These guys are like box turtles with the diet, but they can and will swim in deep water.


----------



## squirtle (Aug 22, 2007)

Tiffany said:


> Otherwise more commonly known as an ornate or painted wood. I have two, male and female. LOVE the woods they are among the sweetest turtles ever! Very cute!
> 
> Watch for vitamin A deficancy with yours, seems to be a common issue with the R. manni. Feed lots of orange fruit and veggies to keep it up. ANd a cat litter pan of water to sit in they LOVE! Watch the tank top as they are among the best climbers also...I found one of mine visiting a slider in 2 foot of water last year after she climbed out her cage and into the other one! LOL



That is hilarious! Although my Slider would be overjoyed with the company! The previous owners fed him 8-10 large mealworms a day and nothing else. So I cannot see how he would not have a Vitamin A deficiency if they are prone to it. Thanks so much for the advice....I have found quite a bit about Wood Turtles in the wild, but not much about care for them as pets.


----------



## T-P (Aug 23, 2007)

do the tortoises live together?
cuz if so you cant do that, only same species can live together due to Pathegons (cant spell) passing on aswell as other things.
Both require different care normally.

That turtle looks like his skin its bulding out of its shell and i dont think thats normall.


----------



## squirtle (Aug 23, 2007)

Cpx said:


> do the tortoises live together?
> cuz if so you cant do that, only same species can live together due to Pathegons (cant spell) passing on aswell as other things.
> Both require different care normally.
> 
> That turtle looks like his skin its bulding out of its shell and i dont think thats normall.



I have a Red-Eared Slider in 30 gallon aquarium, a Wood Turtle in a 20 gallon aquarium, and then my tortoises. The tortoises play together but have seperated habitats. My Sulcatas need to stay warmer at night and do not hibernate as does my California Desert Tortoise. 

Yes, the more I research my new Wood Turtle....I got him the night before last....the more I realize he has been woefully mistreated. He was in a 10 gallon tank with a TINY dish of water, fed only mealworms, no vitamin supplement, shallow substrate with no place to burrow or hide. Poor little guy. He is now in a bigger tank with a filtered water portion, he is eating a mixture of veggies, mealworms and fruit with a supplement on it. One question for those of you that have a Wood Turtle....what do you use as substrate? I have found some information on them, and a lot of "DO NOT USE" as far as substrate, but I am not sure what to use. Thanks!


----------



## T-P (Aug 23, 2007)

Aww poor woodie!
However, if wood turtles are FULL swimmers and need to live in water..like RES, YBS, Map turts and Softshell turts...then yes no substrate.
alot reccommend no substrates unless its a softie...cuz they like to burrow.
but others arent needing substrates


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 23, 2007)

I would think a bunch of bed a beast would be good on one side and then a cat pan on the other easier to clean out plus he can go completely under the water. They really like to bury themselves. I would also put something half way up the outside so he can't see out out and get box syndrome. He is so cute, the poor little guy.


----------



## Tegan (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello again.... Well I finally got pics of all my babies!!!!! Some are not to good but better then any thing. It not easy to get to 2 baby sulcatas looking in the same direction at the same time with both there eyes open..lol.....


----------



## squirtle (Aug 27, 2007)

jenrell23 said:


> I would think a bunch of bed a beast would be good on one side and then a cat pan on the other easier to clean out plus he can go completely under the water. They really like to bury themselves. I would also put something half way up the outside so he can't see out out and get box syndrome. He is so cute, the poor little guy.



He is now in a 50 gallon now with a cat litter box on one side for his aquatic needs! He is the happiest little guy although not at all happy about the veggies. He ignores any veggies and waits for the mealworms the next day. I am mixing and matching and dicing different combinations as he desperately needs some nutrients!


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 27, 2007)

He is now in a 50 gallon now with a cat litter box on one side for his aquatic needs! He is the happiest little guy although not at all happy about the veggies. He ignores any veggies and waits for the mealworms the next day. I am mixing and matching and dicing different combinations as he desperately needs some nutrients!
[/quote]

Feeding is always the most difficult thing, good luck with that one. I say dice the veggies up real small and then put a worm or two on top and when he goes for the worm he gets the veggies. It worked for one of mine. Either that or stop the worms all together for a few feedings and see if he gets hungry enough to eat the good stuff.


----------



## squirtle (Aug 27, 2007)

jenrell23 said:


> He is now in a 50 gallon now with a cat litter box on one side for his aquatic needs! He is the happiest little guy although not at all happy about the veggies. He ignores any veggies and waits for the mealworms the next day. I am mixing and matching and dicing different combinations as he desperately needs some nutrients!



Feeding is always the most difficult thing, good luck with that one. I say dice the veggies up real small and then put a worm or two on top and when he goes for the worm he gets the veggies. It worked for one of mine. Either that or stop the worms all together for a few feedings and see if he gets hungry enough to eat the good stuff.
[/quote]

I will try that...thanks! And he can stand to lost a few ounces, so I can afford to have a battle of wills!! But I try the worm/small diced veggies idea. Thanks so much!!


----------



## T-P (Aug 28, 2007)

When i first got Daisy, my THB large female, she wouldnt eat veggies, weeds or plants only tomatoes, strawberries and apple slices.

So it was hard to get her to eating.

However a tortoise and turtle can go without food for over a month period, so you can miss up to 8 daily feeds and they wouldnt batter an i lid.
daisy didnt eat til the 10th day of me having her and i changed ehr food.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 3, 2007)

I would mix the fruit and veggies with greens in a blender and feed only that until she starts eating it. They can wait it out until you give in and be fine, for weeks or a month. Be strong and offer the food you know she needs. Think of this like a child fed nothing but candy for months or years, they will not like the good food but NEED it to survive. 

I use cypress mulch and bed a beast in my inside cages, outside they have dirt/sand mix with grass and a small area of hay. Do not be surpirsed if one day you look and you can't find the turtle...ornate woods LOVE to bury under dirt with nothing but a small hole to get air. Mine do that most of the winter when they are inside, they hide most of the day coming out to eat or soak in the water.

If your looking things up I am sure you have found this but the scientific name on these is Rhinoclemmys pulcherima manni sometimes using that opens alot more info places then some of the common names. Care is the same for a box turtle, with the exception of the water, they like a larger area to soak in, with the water over the top of their shells. I gave mine outside a shallow pan and a deeper one and they always share the deep one.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 11, 2007)

Rees2 said:


> I like the pictures with the little sulcata right in front of the California desert tortoise right behind it.Congrats on the new turtle.whats there names(if they have names)?



I agree that was my favorite photo, too. Very nice.


----------

